# Hot Pepper Wine



## Julie (Jan 19, 2010)

I made a gallon of this a few months back. What I used was 30 cayenne peppers and one hungarian hot pepper with Welch's white grape concentrate. Boy does this stuff have a wonderful smell and a wonderful taste for about 5 seconds and then the heat hits you. So my husband tries it and tells me I burned a hole in his stomach  So I tell my warehouse worker to stop down at the house so he can try it. He says the same thing, great smell, great first 5 second taste and then the burn is too much. :> So my brother stops over and I ask him if he is interested and he says give me a glass full. So I did, he drinks it and tells me this is the best wine I have made so far and asks for another glass :< While he is finishing up the wine he tells me that cayenne peppers have huge health benefits to it. So Sunday, I start to get a sore throat by the afternoon I knew I'm not going to work because I think I am getting strep throat.. Monday morning my throat was feeling terrible and by the afternoon I could barely swallow. Well I started to think about what my brother said and decided to give it a try. I drank about a 1/4 glass of hot pepper wine and my throat started to feel better amost immediately. Today it is barely scratchy so I decided to do some research. 

Cayenne peppers have a very impressive health record. Here is a list:
Fight Inflammation
Natural Pain Relief
Cardiovascular Benefits
Clear Congestion
Boost Immunity
Prevent Stomach Ulcers
Lose Weight

So if you haven't made that hot pepper wine yet, you should think about it.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 19, 2010)

Julie this intrigues the hell out of me. Allie talks about hot pepper wine and she says its actually pretty good. I'm not even surprised anymore. since I've been involved here I sure have heard some interesting ingredients for wine. I want to find a way to use cat hair and mosquitoes!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 19, 2010)

so..is this more of a cooking wine?


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 20, 2010)

Wine can't cook silly, you have to add it!!!


----------



## Julie (Jan 20, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> so..is this more of a cooking wine?





arcticsid said:


> Wine can't cook silly, you have to add it!!!



Boy Troy, I'm glad you know that wine can't cook! 

Actually my purpose of making the wine was for cooking. On another forum somone makes it much hotter than mine, they use habaneras and I believe 80 of them. That has got to be an inferno. Anyway they marinate the chicken overnight in the wine and grill the chicken. Supposely very delicious. I know my husband will grill wings using my buffalo sauce and they are very tasty. A lot of the heat is gone and a lot of flavor is there.

So yes the wine was for cooking but now I'm thinking there is nothing wrong with sipping a small glass in the evening. If you google cayenne pepper health benefits you won't believe some of the claims, like stopping a heart attack.

Julie


----------



## DesertDance (Jan 20, 2010)

Julie said:


> If you google cayenne pepper health benefits you won't believe some of the claims, like stopping a heart attack.
> Julie



You can make pepper wine with fewer peppers, but I use about 2 Cups chopped, and at first you get a whiff of it, and your lungs try hard to cough it out! So I can see how it would help clear mucus in the lungs!

Try adding a little agave nectar (very healthy) or splenda or sugar (not so healthy) to your glass. Stir it in, and the heat and the sweet are fabulous!!

I use jalapeno peppers because we have an everbearing 4'tall pepper plant that is always producing. I use limeade concentrate as a base, kicked up with other juices sometimes. We call ours "Burning Desire", and then we name different versions different things: "Smokin' Jalapeno," and our latest for Valentines day made with a red concentrate base is called "Devil in A Red Dress." 

Nice to know about all the other health benefits. I am going to list them on our back label!

Thanks Julie!
Suzi


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jan 20, 2010)

i make jalapeno and raspberry chipotle. it does help with sinus's as i drink the jalapeno on occasion.

desertdance is right, the raspberry sweetness with the jalapeno hottness rocks! anyone who likes a little heat, loves it. smooth raspberry, then peppery, and finally a little wave of heat on the end. it's like a roller coaster of taste! 

gonna mix some with some pineapple and see how that tastes.


----------



## Julie (Jan 20, 2010)

DesertDance said:


> You can make pepper wine with fewer peppers, but I use about 2 Cups chopped, and at first you get a whiff of it, and your lungs try hard to cough it out! So I can see how it would help clear mucus in the lungs!
> 
> Try adding a little agave nectar (very healthy) or splenda or sugar (not so healthy) to your glass. Stir it in, and the heat and the sweet are fabulous!!
> 
> ...



Hi Suzi,

Here is one website on the health benefits, check it out. A doctor claims that he can stop a heart attack in 30 seconds just by drinking warm water with cayenne pepper.

http://www.cayennepepper.info/health-benefits-of-cayenne-pepper.html

Julie


----------

